# [ROM][4.1][WORKING SOUND] SickleROM Alpha 1[2-7-2013]



## freak2k (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I just fell over this thread and thought it mighty be interesting for some others too:
Looks like there is another Rom for the TP on the market right now.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2124702


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

Very exciting....First Video of CM10.1 Running on HP Touchpad






Seems still a lot of things to do...


----------

